
State of Emergency Declared in Flint Over Lead in Water - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2016/01/05/us-attorneys-office-investigating-lead-flint-water/78303960/
======
DrScump
Related articles from December:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10737915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10737915)
320+ comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747020)
3-part documentary

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763480)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10848928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10848928)

